# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  وضعیت سال دومی های کنکور چیه؟

## max_hosein

*سلام دوستان
خواهش میکنم هر کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده

من سال دومی هستم،موقع ثبت نام برای مشخص شدن وضعیت وظیفه بین دو گزینه موندم

کد3:مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت هولوگرام دار بدون غیبت(پزشکی ،کفالت و سایر...) در مدت اعتبار آن.

کد6: فارغ التحصیلان مقطع متوسطه(دارای مدک پیش دانشگاهی) به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا 20 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و حضوری(مدارس روزانه،بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور)و در صورتی که وارد غیبت نشده باشند.
تبصره:دانش آموزانی که دوره متوسطه (سال اول متوسطه) را از مهر 91 اغاز کرده باشند،سقف مجاز سنوات تحصیلی آنان حداکثر تا پایان 20سالگی خواهد بود.


الان من معافیت تحصیلی رو دارم و تا 20 سالگی وقت دادن بهم
چ کنم؟* :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ascetic

6 بزن

----------


## ascetic

کلا هر نوع پشت کنکوری  ک جهشی نخونده باشه .برگه معافیت داشته باشه یا نداشته باشه کدش 6 میشه

----------


## tabrizcity

برای کسی که بار دومشه و پشت کنکوره کد 6 بزنید برای کسی که پیام نوریه و سومین بارشه در واقع کد 3 بزنید

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط max_hosein


سلام دوستان
خواهش میکنم هر کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده

من سال دومی هستم،موقع ثبت نام برای مشخص شدن وضعیت وظیفه بین دو گزینه موندم

کد3:مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت هولوگرام دار بدون غیبت(پزشکی ،کفالت و سایر...) در مدت اعتبار آن.

کد6: فارغ التحصیلان مقطع متوسطه(دارای مدک پیش دانشگاهی) به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا 20 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و حضوری(مدارس روزانه،بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور)و در صورتی که وارد غیبت نشده باشند.
تبصره:دانش آموزانی که دوره متوسطه (سال اول متوسطه) را از مهر 91 اغاز کرده باشند،سقف مجاز سنوات تحصیلی آنان حداکثر تا پایان 20سالگی خواهد بود.


الان من معافیت تحصیلی رو دارم و تا 20 سالگی وقت دادن بهم
چ کنم؟


پشت کنکوری ها 6رو بزنن..شمام6بزن*

----------


## ali.rhm97

من دومین کنکورمه و معاف دائم دارم

----------

